# Looking for Black Snapper in Perdido Bay



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

Since the wind may be up tomorrow, it looks like we will be fishing the bay for mangrove snapper and maybe flounder. Just looking for some suggestions (rigs, bait, and general area) to look for above species. Tomorrow is our last day before we head back home and I was looking to catch something for the grill. We usually do well during the Summer in the bay but with all of the rain we have struggled to catch much in the bay, just too much fresh water in the bay. I was thinking of trying the reefs in the bay or maybe the jetties by the Pass.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Both spots you mentioned hold black snapper. Those structure are very snag prone. I usually fish slip floats with baits set about 2 ft from the bottom. This will allow your bait to drift over the structure without snagging and still being close enough to the structure. You'll be surprised at the size of the snapper you can catch there. No monsters, but plenty of keepers. Remember, they have to be 12" in Alabama


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

If you can find Threadfin Herring or Scaled Sardines (LY), and have a cast net, give them a try. You'll get less bites overall, but when you do get a bite, it will be a bigger Mangrove instead of the little 8-10"ers. You also won't loose as many shrimp to trash fish. But I'd still bring shrimp as a backup.


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

I will be using live shrimp and pinfish, what size hook do you recommend? We use circle hooks almost exclusively with live bait. I also use a light 25lb fluorocarbon leader with a very small swivel since those snapper are very leader shy.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Anywhere from a #6-1 Owner SSW Hook, #2 is usually best.


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you find that any one of the three reefs in Perdido Bay produce more snapper/flounder than the others. We haven't fished it this year but the reef between Soldier Creek and Palmetto Creek seemed to produce more white trout than anything else during the Summer. We may try all three but our window may be short if this rain continues into tomorrow.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good luck...I have a few suggestions...small live skrimps...carolina rig...deep docks, pilings, structure and they don't care if it's raining...

some from tonite...









don't be hatin'...I had help...


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, looks like we may not get out on the water until later on today if this rain lets up. May try and get out tomorrow morning early if the rain slows tonight. Not a lot of fun out there for the kids in a 21ft CC in a downpour.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice haul Ultralight, OP I'll look forward to your report.


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

Ultralite said:


> don't be hatin'...I had help...


 Not hatin at all...just envious...


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tips and advice, unfortunately I never had an opportunity to fish for those snapper before I had to pack up the family and head back home. I will have to try for them when I come back down in April.


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

By the way, do those mangrove snapper stick around the bay and pass all year or do they migrate out during the winter?


----------

